
Rwanda could be the first country to wipe out cervical cancer - bryanrasmussen
https://mosaicscience.com/story/rwanda-cervical-cancer-hpv-vaccine-gardasil-cervarix/
======
masonic
Except they have no mechanism to "wipe out" cervical cancer _not_ caused by
the specific strains addressed by whichever vaccine they use, and even their
benefits generally require _three_ vaccinations over a 13-month period.

The _best possible_ result would be prevention of 90% of infection exposures,
which is hardly a wipe out.

